# Coffeesmith Collective Clearence



## Fran (Dec 27, 2010)

http://www.coffeesmithscollective.co.uk/products-page/stock-clearance-end-of-lines-and-samples/

I found a section on their website with some offers on mokapots, syphons, v60s, looking decently priced and with free shipping.

Just a heads up, in case someone is in the market for this stuff!


----------

